
Confessions of a Google Spammer - alexgotoi
https://readthink.com/confessions-of-a-google-spammer-4f2e0c3e9869#.yskwscj4t
======
vgeek
The original unabridged version from a year ago is more comprehensive.

[https://inbound.org/blog/confessions-of-a-google-
spammer](https://inbound.org/blog/confessions-of-a-google-spammer)

~~~
angry-hacker
Yes, but it's not on Medium - - the hottest blog reinvention that everyone
have to publish their ramblings.

